# Macfish- On your engine problem...



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tried to page- no answer.

Anyway, one thing to check. Look at the primer bulb and check its orientation. Make certain that the out flow end is pointing uphill. Many times an anti-siphon valve will not work if it is pointing downhill. Just a wild thought I had. Check the hose routing for that. 

It's all I got right now. See what happens. 

UFM82


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

When we gonna see that new ride on the river??

Sliprig


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Guess I missed something,whats wrong with Macfish boat?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm headed out on Friday for Washington State and will be there until the 12th of July. Get back from there and I have an ordeal on the following weekend. THEN, the weekend after that, I may get out locally. I plan to try to attend the Eagle Creek outing on the last weekend of July. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. LOL

I can't stand it. Too much going on and not enough river time. I've been out on the Ohio once this year- back in February with KenG. I am dying to get the new ride out and cruise the waters. 

Still need to do some cleaning but she's pretty much ready to roll. May try to get her out on a weekday night just to say I did it. I'm dyin' here.

Mac had a nuisance problem with the boat- no biggy though. Tough problem though. 


UFM82

Anybody even see any skips yet this year?


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

TRUCK iam having a small problem i think. 
After running the boat and stop to fish, and when i start the motor it starts right away but when i go to give it gas it falls flat on its face. restart and its fine. I thought i was loosing gas so i replaced the primer bulb Bulb( is in the same position as when i bought the boat and never had this problem UFM82). Problem still their. When the motor does this i have checked the bulb and its not solid as i would expect. Changed plugs. put old plugs back in still does the same. i ran some dry gas, cleaned the fuel filter. checked for leaks.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

What kind of gas tank? Built in or portable? I had the same problem, turned out to be the tank.

Mike


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Slip could be right on this one,tank,fitting on tank or engine for fuel line.Could be a needle valve sticking in carb(I am guessing it has carbs not injected).Ck all fittings try running carb/injector cleaner.After first start the bulb should stay hard.Good luck


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Built in tank, Ive ran sea foam in gas, 2000 150 hp johnson all ideas welcome


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Jerry
I see if you can shoot compressed air backwards thru the gas lines. Take the fuel lines off the pump if possible. Might damage it. Sometimes there is crap on the pick-up screen in the tank restricting flow. Does the bulb get hard when running or is it always soft. (never had that problem  )
Call me if you have any questions.

Mike


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

it's leaking off the fuel. Either the check valve in the bulb is leaking or you are sucking air somewhere downstream from the bulb. Those are really the only two suspects. If the tank was restricted, it would give you a high speed problem as you would starve the engine. The fuel is being lost as the engine sits. My guess would be the check valve in the bulb. Put the NEW one on. They aren't expensive. And watch the orientation. 

Mac and I spoke on the phone- we'll see what happens. Sometimes I swear things just happen for no reason. I know that it doesn't really but sometimes I just can't find an answer. One day it will stop doing that and we will never know what caused it. Or, one day it will quit altogether and we will then find the obvious problem. 

Gee, lotta help I am huh?

UFM82


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

When do I get a boat ride? I owe you a broken seat.  


Now for the rest of the story---- For those of you who don't know my boat my seats are mounted on boxes which are mounted to the floor. It gives me some storage and seems like a sturdy base. Now the day we were out the river got real rough because of the wind. We were running downriver, bouncing like mad, when I looked over and UFM was gone. All I saw were feet sticking straight up in the air. I guess he was leaning back a little bit too much when we hit a big wave. The seat base came loose from the floor and the whole mess tipped over backwards. I thought it was pretty funny and luckily he didn't get hurt or wet.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, that's too easy........same thing mine was doing before the overhaul. The carbs need to be rebuilt. I tried all the other stuff ( connections, seafoam, etc, etc), then wound up with a scored piston due to one running too lean, not enough lubrication.....then I had them & the motor rebuilt !! 
That's just what it would do too, ask Dave, it would run great, slow down to idle, hit it & it would stall or almost stall, I'd hit the choke & it would pick right back up, try that when it hesitates...the choke. I'll bet $5.00 to a bucket of Doo-doo that's what it is.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Washington State until the 11th. The next weekend I am taking my bass buddy out with me for an evening. The weekend after that I'll be tied up with family stuff. Then the last weekend of July is the Eagle Creek deal which I am planning right now to attend. That pushes things back into August. The second weekend in August will be my brother's wedding in Nowheresville, Missouri. After that the water will start to freeze again. LOL

Plan on a night in August- we'll go find MrFish's secret spots and plant some marker buoys. 

BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAA


Did you order seat kits from that website I sent you???

UFM82

Seat breaker


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay with me..........


> we'll go find MrFish's secret spots and plant some marker buoys.


 just don't plant any _anchors there !!_


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

It's structure not anchors...........Structure................Doc


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I spotted MrFish on one of my 'not-so-secret' spots on Monday afternoon when I passed in Stealth mode. Don't tell him I caught a 10 lb and 22 lb flathead there on Wednesday. I did try to leave an anchor there on Monday evening. The line got hung on something about 75' from the anchor. It took 20 minutes to retrieve but I was going to either pull it loose or sink the boat trying. You really don't want to leave behind a $60.00 anchor.

I haven't ordered any seats for the big boat yet. That vendor has some seats on taller pedestals but they are currently out of stock. It will probably be late summer or early fall before that project is done.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think your spot only produces fishes for you Ken. I've been trying it hit-miss since I saw you there way back when Doc got me hooked on the slimey ones.


----------

